# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Cách viết chữ hiệu ứng độc đáo, ngộ nghĩnh lên status Facebook

## vipkongtu

Status Facebook chữ ngược, chữ gạch chân, chữ nghiêng,...


Facebook ngày nay trở thành một món ăn tinh thần không thể thiếu, trở thành mạng xã hội "ruột" của rất nhiều người. Người dùng có thể thoải mái kết bạn và trò chuyện ở khắp mọi nơi. Hay chơi game trên Facebook như thử sức với trò cờ vua trí tuệ, tâng bóng ăn điểm hay ném bóng vào rổ trên Facebook Messenger. Đặc biệt phải kể đến tính năng cho phép người dùng có thể phát video trực tiếp trên Facebok đi động hay live stream Facebook trên PC. Chính vì những tính năng nổi trội đó đã đưa Facebok trở thành ông hoàng mạng xã hội.

Ngoài ra, những tính năng mới hay thủ thuật trên Facebook sẽ giúp trang cá nhân của bạn độc đáo hơn. Chúng ta có thể viết status Facebook bằng những sticker ngộ nghĩnh, hay viết dòng trạng thái Facebook bằng kiểu chữ độc, lạ mắt. Thay vì viết status bằng font chữ thông thường, tại sao chúng ta không thử đổi sang kiểu chữ in nghiêng, kiểu gạch chân, hay thậm chí kiểu chữ lộn ngược? Cùng Quản trị mạng tìm hiểu cách viết status Facebook độc, lạ mắt trong bài hướng dẫn dưới đây nhé.

*Các đăng trạng thái Facebook hấp dẫn*

*Bước 1:*


Trước hết, bạn cần truy cập công cụ hỗ trợ tạo chữ viết trên status Facebook của Symbol and Emotion theo đường link bên dưới. Nếu bạn có thấy quen quen thì đúng rồi đấy, đây chính là website chứa tất cả các emotion - icon ẩn trên Facebook.

Giao diện trang web sẽ như hình dưới:



Trong phần giới thiệu của *Stylish Fonts for Facebook*, trang web sẽ liệt kê gần 20 kiểu chữ kèm theo đó là ví dụ cho từng kiểu như Special, Boxed, Bubble, Blurry,...

*Bước 2:*


Cũng tại giao diện chính đó, trong khung *Your text here*, bạn *nhập dòng status* muốn chia sẻ hoặc những dòng bình luận mà bạn muốn đổi font chữ. Sau đó nhấn *Convert*.



*Bước 3:*


Ngay sau khi nhấn Convert, dòng trạng thái của bạn sẽ được chuyển sang các kiểu chữ khác nhau như:

Đặc biệt: ᐯIếT ᔕTᗩTᑌᔕ ᖴᗩᑕEᗷOOK - ᑫᑌảᑎ Tᖇị ᗰạᑎGGạch ngang: ̶v̶iế̶t ̶s̶t̶a̶t̶u̶s ̶f̶a̶c̶e̶b̶o̶o̶k - ̶q̶uả̶n ̶t̶rị ̶mạ̶n̶gChữ trong bong bóng: ⓥⓘếⓣ ⓢⓣⓐⓣⓤⓢ ⓕⓐⓒⓔⓑⓞⓞⓚ - ⓠⓤảⓝ ⓣⓡị ⓜạⓝⓖViết chữ ngược: ƃnạɯ ịɹʇ nảnb - ʞoobǝɔɐɟ snʇɐʇs ʇếıʌChữ viết theo kiểu tiền tệ: Vłế₮ ₴₮₳₮Ʉ₴ ₣₳₵Ɇ฿ØØ₭ - QɄả₦ ₮Ɽị ₥ạ₦₲...


Bạn hãy chọn một kiểu chữ nào đó muốn đăng lên Facebook, nhấn nút *Copy* ngay bên cạnh kiểu chữ đó. Hoặc *bôi đen kiểu chữ* và nhấn *Copy*. Chẳng hạn tôi chọn kiểu chữ Antrophobia để đăng lên Facebook.



*Bước 4:*


Cuối cùng bạn chỉ việc paste dòng trạng thái đó vào ô viết status hoặc bình luận. Bạn thấy đấy, dòng trạng thái của bạn nổi bật hơn hẳn so với mọi người đó.



Khá độc đáo và thú vị phải không? Giữa hàng trăm dòng trạng thái với kiểu chữ giống nhau, mình bạn sẽ đăng stautus Facebook với kiểu chữ độc lạ, có một không hai. Bạn đọc cũng hãy thử kết hợp nhiều kiểu chữ trong cùng một trạng thái cảm xúc nữa xem sao nhé.

*Tham khảo thêm các bài sau đây:*


*Chúc các bạn thực hiện thành công!*

----------

